# Att. Stan Ceaderleaf



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received this email, anyone else get this.
How are you,
Sorry for any inconvenience, I'm in a terrible situation. Am stranded here in Manila, Philippines since last night. I was hurt and robbed on my way to the hotel I stayed and my luggage is still in custody of the hotel management pending when I make payment on outstanding bills I owe. Am waiting for my colleagues to send me money to get back home but they have not responded and my return flight will be leaving soon. Please let me know if you can help and I will refund the money back to you as soon as I get back home.
Please let me know if you can help. 
Thank you, 
Stan.

chuckger


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, I got the same email. Knowing Stan I sent it to the spam bin.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Me to. Poor Stan!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone got Stans email password, probably a brute-force attack..
then copied his address book..then sent out this scam email..Its a classic phishing scam..Stan did NOT send it, and it was not sent from his email account. Do not reply to it, it wont go to Stan.

Does anyone have Stan's REAL email address and contacted him directly yet?
I will send him a not..even though probably 20 other people have already! 

all you need to do with this email is delete it..
Stan can probably still salvage his email account if he changes his password quickly..often the scammers just want the email address and they dont actually change the password..but they can.

Scot


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

same here: I had the same message.

Yours Peter


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the email. Moved it to the Junk folder and deleted it. Regret that it had to happen to Stan. Had other friends it happened to. They had to get a new email address. Makes it even more inconvenient when one's email address is also used for a business.

These crooks probably cannot be caught (probably outside the US). Wish that they could be. Cruel and unusual punishment seems justifiable for this kind of internet scum, but I don't suppose that it would deter others of their ilk.

Hope you get things back to normal soon, Stan.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang and I sent him $50,000. Live on Stan. Yep straight to the delete file. Later RJD


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot

Stan's email account on AOL was NOT compromised. AOL has suffered repeated direct attacks at the route of their email servers. The hackers are breaking directly into the AOL email database servers with the customers address books. They DO NOT care about your password or emails on the account. They do not need them. AOL has had the addrewss books of MILLIONS of customers exfiltrated from their systems over the last several months.

I get these at least once a week from someone who stays with AOL. I just dump them in the trash. The AOL customer is powerless to prevent these. IF AOL had competent sys admins and security tools in plaxce this would not be happening. BUT, those two items cost real $$$ and AOL management apparently iis more interested in profit than excellent service.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Someone got Stans email password,
> 
> Does anyone have Stan's REAL email address and contacted him directly yet?
> I will send him a not..even though probably 20 other people have already! ;
> ...


I called Stan about an hour ago. Left a message on his phone.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee Somebody thanked me for the plane ticket I wired him! 
John the gullible...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Scot
> 
> Stan's email account on AOL was NOT compromised. AOL has suffered repeated direct attacks at the route of their email servers. The hackers are breaking directly into the AOL email database servers with the customers address books. They DO NOT care about your password or emails on the account. They do not need them. AOL has had the addrewss books of MILLIONS of customers exfiltrated from their systems over the last several months.


Interesting, thanks! thats probably it then..
although what you meant to say was Stans account was _probably_ not compromised..because you cant say with 100% certainty that it wasnt..
but I do admit your theory is more plausible..

although its also very common for this kind of thing to happen by password guessing/hacking..there are probably 100 different ways it could happen..No matter how it happened, if it happens to you, change your password anyway! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you cannot say with 100% certainty that his account was not compromised, just as you cannot say with 100% certainty that the sun will come up tomorrow.

What happened was someone got hold of his address book, if the email had come from stan's email address then he was compromised.

Since it did not, then what you saw was NOT a result of his email account being compromised.

It could have been, but if it was, why would they NOT use his email address? Does not make sense at all.

This kind of stuff is why most forums forbid discussions about spam, hacked accounts, etc... seems there are too many "experts" out there.

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is Stan? Hasn't been around.

Don


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, you cannot say with 100% certainty that his account was not compromised, just as you cannot say with 100% certainty that the sun will come up tomorrow.
> 
> What happened was someone got hold of his address book, if the email had come from stan's email address then he was compromised.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense..these things are automated, the software could break the password, get the desired email address list, but not change the password, then send out the scam email from a different email address the scammers control..it makes more sense for the scammers to send out 1,000 different scam emails from one email adress, each with emails from a different account..than from 1,000 different hacked accounts. They don't care about the account, they only want the email adresses. And yes, there are many different ways they can get them..I'm not saying its likely his password was hacked, I'm just saying its possible..that is one of the common ways this can happen.



Greg Elmassian said:


> This kind of stuff is why most forums forbid discussions about spam, hacked accounts, etc... seems there are too many "experts" out there.
> 
> Greg


thats true.."experts" like me, and Dr. Rivit, and you! 
we are all just guessing..

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> .I'm not saying its likely his password was hacked, I'm just saying its possible.


Scott,
AOL admitted that they had been hacked and had the email address books taken.
http://www.latimes.com/business/tec...2-users-passwords-exposed-20140428-story.html

There have been at least 3 sets of spam/virus attacks sent to the people in my address book ove the last year.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains said:


> Where is Stan? Hasn't been around.
> 
> Don


Out of town at a relative's wedding. Talked to him yesterday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, in this case, I AM pretty much an expert, and you aren't. If you want to face off resumes, experience, or have a 3rd party confirm this, just contact me personally.

Just a fact, reinforced by your argument.

By the way, if someone broke the password, then they could have sent email as Stan since they had the password. Also, they could have changed the password. Your logic that they would prefer to "send an email from and account they control" is, well goofy.

First given the opportunity, they ALWAYS use a legitimate email account, because the GOAL is to get the email to you, the "better it looks" the more likely they will get it past your defenses. 

That means they would use Stan's email account if possible.

Sure nothing is 100% but that's not an argument for what is likely to have happened. You are technically correct in saying it's possible. It's so unlikely though, why press on to present it? It's not helpful or informative. 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Scot, in this case, I AM pretty much an expert, and you aren't. If you want to face off resumes, experience, or have a 3rd party confirm this, just contact me personally.


Arrogant much?
(well..we all know the answer to that!  )
just FYI, people aren't impressed when you make statements like that..we just laugh at the stunning level of perceived superiority. 
Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.........just wow.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy gents, easy. Pretty please with sugar on it?

BTW, Stan is well aware of the situation.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the same letter. I forwarded it to Stan


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Out of town at a relative's wedding. Talked to him yesterday.


That wedding didn't happen to be in Manila, Philippines, did it?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The tragic part of all this is the simple fact that these scams continue unabated - because gullible people fall for them all the time...

I barely caught and stopped a close friend form sending a $1000 for a plane ticket to a "gal" from Guyana he's "met" on a dating site who needed it to fly home to see her son who was in the hospital...

Robert


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hacked*

Hi Guys. So sorry for the hassle. Yup we was hacked. I'm at my grandson's wedding in St Louis for the weekend. Trying to get it taken care of. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Scott,
> AOL admitted that they had been hacked and had the email address books taken.
> http://www.latimes.com/business/tec...2-users-passwords-exposed-20140428-story.html
> 
> There have been at least 3 sets of spam/virus attacks sent to the people in my address book over the last year.


Incidentally, as Stan was in my email address book, the spammers could have sent emails purporting to be from him without ever looking at Stan's contacts. Same for everyone else in my book.
Next thing will be an email from Dwight, marooned in the Galapagos!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

> Next thing will be an email from Dwight, marooned in the Galapagos!


I'm already marooned in California.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have to resort to name calling to know that my knowledge in this area is more than yours Scot.

The facts stand for themselves, and the 100% sure argument is a common tactic which I am familiar with.

Nothing in the world is 100%, I will admit that, but 99.99999% is good enough for me.

History of hackers and this kind of situation abounds, and it's there for the reading.

And I'm not arrogant in stating my understanding in this area makes me an expert and you are not, it's simple facts. Like I said, I can back this up, can you? If not, then accept the information from someone who knows more than you.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> And I'm not arrogant in stating my understanding in this area makes me an expert and you are not, it's simple facts. Like I said, I can back this up, can you?


Greg,
"Blowing your own horn" is usually considered undesirable social behavior. Maybe you should get out more and meet real people and talk like that in person?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaaaaannnnndddddd we're done.

K


----------

